# FS: Dell Inspiron e1505 Core Duo



## MatrixEVO (Dec 16, 2006)

*SOLD!
*


Here I have a *Dell Inspiron E1505* for sale. It's fairly new as it was built and shipped to me earlier this year. It's in *excellent condition* with only a few scratches that are hardly noticeable, majority of them are on the bottom.

It works really well with *multitasking*, many games, photo editing, video editing, rendering, CAD, etc. This is all due to the fact that it has the Core Duo T2400, Radeon *X1400 256MB*, and *1GB DDR2* 533 in dual channel mode.

Has *PLENTY of battery life* also. That is due to the *two 9-cell Lithium Ion* batteries, which can get hours of use. Also this is due to the technology Intel has put into this laptop called *Centrino*.

* I just priced a similar specified laptop on Dell's website and it came out to be over $1,300! So my price (see below) is much nicer then that.
* 
SPECS:

*Model:*    E1505

*Brand:*    DELL

*Processor:*    INTEL CORE DUO T2400 (1.83GHz, 2MB CACHE, 667 MHz FSB)

*Chipset:*    MOBILE INTEL 945 EXPRESS

*LCD:*    15.4” WIDE SCREEN w/TrueLife (1680x1050)

*RAM:*    1GB DDR2 DUAL CHANNEL

*GPU:*    256MB MOBILITY RADEON X1400 w/ HyperMemory

*AVIVO:*    Yes

*Hard Drive:*    100GB 5400RPM SATA

*Optical Drive:*    8x CD/DVD BURNER (DVD+/-RW) w/ DBL-LYR DVD+R WRITE CAPABILITY

*Network:*    INTEL PRO/WIRELESS 3945 802.11 A/B/G WIRELESS NETWORK (INTEGRATED)

INTEGRATED 10/100 NETWORK AND MODEM

*Operating System:*    WINDOWS MEDIA CENTER EDITION 2005 

*Batteries:*    2x 9-CELL 85WHr LITHIOM ION

*Extra Ports: *   VGA / LINE IN / LINE OUT / PCMCIA / IEEE 1394 / 4x USB 2.0 / S-VIDEO / 5-in-1 Removable Card Reader 

*Package Contents:*

-Laptop
-AC Adapter
-2x 9 Cell Batteries
-Operating System Reinstallation CD (Genuine)
-Dell Resource CD
-All other necessary CDs
-Manuals

Asking price is: $799+ shipping (will figure shipping if given a zip code, U.S. only)

_Payments: will accept PayPal

****WILL INCLUDE DELL USB TV TUNER AND MEDIA CENTER REMOTE FOR AN ADDITIONAL $30****
_


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 16, 2006)

Here is the laptop I specified from Dell. This is just to show what a similar new laptop costs, and it will take weeks for them to build it and ship. But mine will be shipped within 24 hours of the purchase.









Thanks for the pics of my laptop Geoff.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are some pics of his laptop:


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 16, 2006)

I was just browsing a competitor's website. I thought you might find this interesting:

Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi - Core Duo T2050 / 1.6 GHz - Centrino Duo - RAM : 512 MB - HD : 100 GB - DVDñRW - 802.11a/b/g - Win XP Home - 15.4" Widescreen TFT 1280 x 800 ( WXGA )-$827.00

That's in Canadian dollars. That would be somewhere around $775 USD, with a warranty. I have an Acer laptop myself and it's very good. I realize yours is a Dell, but the majority of people don't care, and they acknowledge that Dell laptops are seriously overpriced. Dell doesn't even make their own laptops. Somebody else makes them and stamps the Dell name on them.

You have a few higher specs, but still, I think you might want to take all that into consideration should someone decide to make you an offer so you can close that sale.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> I was just browsing a competitor's website. I thought you might find this interesting:
> 
> Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi - Core Duo T2050 / 1.6 GHz - Centrino Duo - RAM : 512 MB - HD : 100 GB - DVDñRW - 802.11a/b/g - Win XP Home - 15.4" Widescreen TFT 1280 x 800 ( WXGA )-$827.00
> 
> ...


He has a faster processor, more ram, better battery life, faster hard drive, XP MCE, higher res monitor, TV tuner, 2x long lasting batteries (about 4-5 hours each).

Thats more then a few things.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 16, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];522670 said:
			
		

> He has a faster processor, more ram, better battery life, faster hard drive, XP MCE, higher res monitor, TV tuner, 2x long lasting batteries (about 4-5 hours each).
> 
> Thats more then a few things.



Exactly, that's why it is worth more.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2006)

Since i'm rather bored right now, i'll draw up a comparison to show you guys:













I dont see how you can think that laptop is similar...


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I think the Dell is better quality myself.  I'm just giving you the mindset of the typical consumer. It is difficult to sell a good quality laptop for more money.

What it boils down to is patience to find the right buyer.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Well, I think the Dell is better quality myself.  I'm just giving you the mindset of the typical consumer. It is difficult to sell a good quality laptop for more money.
> 
> What it boils down to is patience to find the right buyer.



I hear what your saying, but one of the biggest advantages of the Dell is that you can use it for gaming.  I had one just like it and I played Counter Strike Source on medium-high settings pretty good.  Try doing that with a GMA 

Anyways, lets leave this thread for trying to sell his laptop


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 16, 2006)

Yup, sounds like a plan.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 24, 2006)

*SOLD!
*


*I've lowered the price!!! I am asking for $799*!!!*

*refer to the first post for details


----------



## Geoff (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, $799...  Maybe we should try selling it on eBay again.


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 25, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Dell doesn't even make their own laptops. Somebody else makes them and stamps the Dell name on them.



That would be an incorrect statement.  I can back that up as I worked for Dell in the Laptops Division and even assembled a few myself.  I have friends that still work there.  I even know where the 3 different production assembly plants are.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmm... for some reason it actually looks good to me, but idk, lol.

Hows the sale going with the other buyer?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2007)

MatrixEVO said:


> *I've lowered the price!!! I am asking for $799*!!!*
> 
> *refer to the first post for details



I think you may have a buyer  

Will you be home around 11-12 this afternoon?


----------



## Jet (Jan 23, 2007)

OMEGA, didn't you say in another thread that if you ever tried to buy a laptop, that we should tell you not to?


----------



## Bramp (Jan 23, 2007)

Jet said:


> OMEGA, didn't you say in another thread that if you ever tried to buy a laptop, that we should tell you not to?




I think I saw that thread too,


DON'T BUY IT OR WE WILL ALL HATE YOU LOL

j/K


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2007)

Jet said:


> OMEGA, didn't you say in another thread that if you ever tried to buy a laptop, that we should tell you not to?





Bramp said:


> I think I saw that thread too,
> 
> 
> DON'T BUY IT OR WE WILL ALL HATE YOU LOL
> ...



haha, ya I did say that.  But then again, that was a $1500 laptop


----------



## Jet (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought you said for _all_ laptops and spending money on computers in general


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2007)

ermmm... be quiet! 

In all seriousness though, if I sold/traded my pocket pc for around $150, then it would only cost me about $650 for his laptop, which IMO is a great deal.


----------

